# helping out with my mates missus motor



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mates gone on holiday, so i said i'd polish up his missus motor while they're away, so this is it.....









































































have my work cut out here



























some of the stuff i shall hopefully be getting rid of!


















interior........

















































































you should have seent the tar under that lot


















so usually process of snowfoaming, wash 2BM, dried and clayed, quick wheel was using megs WB.

aye, tis I


















these will be coming off and cleaned, but they arent in exactly good condition


















took some evening pics to highlight the swirling



























50/50








wasnt too bad i spose

then tried



























one side almost done









boy it was hot today









not perfect so i went over it again afterwards


















lights polished up too


















getting there


















bad bonnet scratches


















one of many showers today, slowing up progress


























still without any protection yet, hopefully will be finishing it off tomorrow

2 days work so far

i know its not up to the pros work, but so far so good, just gotta settle on some LSP now, :lol:

just wish i could have got 100% correction


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

You really had your work cut out there, that was mingin! Don't worry about the 100% as I'm sure she''ll think it's amazing then never wash it again LOL


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That car is a bl00dy disgrace, it must be the dirtiest BMW I've ever seen!!

You've done a great job mate, the paintwork has been transformed. You must have the patience of a saint to even tackle that job, it's going to be a long one.

Gary


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome!!

I love jobs like this, SO rewarding once its finished and all photographed!

Put your feet up fella, and go grab a beer. 

Good luck with the rest of it. Be sure to get full after photos for us.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top work there, matey :thumb: When they get back and ask you how much they owe you for the respray, it's up to your conscience whether you take their money or not :lol: :lol:
As said, I wouldn't be concerned about not getting 100% - it looks pretty damn good to me, and they are going to be blown away when they see it!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

My goodness, that car was a mess before

Great transformation, are the wheels going to be refurbished too, certainly would benefit from it, the car would look mint then

I am hoping your mates missus will be looking after it in future ?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent turn around there. :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work and what a suprise for her when she returns...........:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow, such great feedback! cheers guys!

i actually thought it was just me thinking that it was quite bad, but in their defense it does have 145K on the clock


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> wow, such great feedback! cheers guys!
> 
> i actually thought it was just me thinking that it was quite bad, but in their defense it does have 145K on the clock


Mileage is no excuse, my Granny died at 81 years old and still managed to wash up after she pi$$ed herself


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Mileage is no excuse, my Granny died at 81 years old and still managed to wash up after she pi$ herself


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great job on the car, it was pretty much pink before


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i havent opened the bonnet yet, dont know whats lurking under there, doubt it i will have time to do anything to that anyhow


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i suspect they prob wont look under the bonnet


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i will take a pic tomoz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great so far - they wont recognise it when they return.


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW that is some serious paint colour change!! lovely work i hope they appreciate the hard work put in. i don't envy you cleaning that interior though.lol For the fella that said thats the dirtiest bmw he has ever seen i will try and post a pic of my brothers shamefull white e36. truly disgusting and used to be such a lovely car when it was my parents. in contrast my bmw is kept spotless. 

i guess some people just don't give a monkeys what they drive around in.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

What a turnaround. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Hopefully you can revamp the interior as well as you've done the outside.

And I wouldnt worry about any minor imperfections/things you cant get rid of, im sure that given the state it was in 
A) she wont mind because it looks so good 
B) she wont notice because it looks so good!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job on that Beemer mate!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Fantastic job on that piece o'crap! How can anyone treat their car like that? My W8 Passat Wagen has 145,000 kms on it and you could eat off any part of it. Thats just disgraceful. You did a beautiful job resurrecting that thing!!


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

Great Work on the car! Would love to see their reaction towards the "rebirth" of the car.


----------



## superted (Jun 24, 2008)

i don't mean any personal offence here but she deserves a slap for having a car like that :doublesho i've seen car's that've been found in a barn after years that look better than that 

you've done a fantastic job restoring that car and you more than deserve all the good feed back you've received :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

hats off to you for turning round a badly neglected car :thumb: what a minger :doublesho


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, she'll be so pleased. Top work so far!!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Great effort, must be really rewarding to turn a car round like that.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

uploading some penultimate pics now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, so i was going to take the wheels off and give a thoroughly good clean, but they really need a refurb, so decided i would probably be wasting my time, so left them on and cleaned them, using megs WB at 3 to 1 as i knew they were a bit manky, lol,..









interior spruced up with Megs GC interior trim detailer


















quick hoover out




































note these were taken before the windows were cleaned properly

so, onto the LSP, and i thought i'd try out a sample i was given quite a while ago, Zaino AIO, and used as directed, by using the smallest amount possible, however, i wasnt convinced i'dgot that mauch on, so topped it with it Collinite, then for good measure and a bit of bling, topped that with 50/50 connoiseur! lol



















almost there!































































my treat waiting for me when i finally finish!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

superb work such a massive improvement


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, looks great now :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not qqqqqqqqqqqquite finished yet, but cheers!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

'kin Hell Baz, you like a challenge! And your mate should get his bird a nicer car too
Very good 50/50 pics too, amazing what can be achieved with a rotary.
They HAVE to be pleased with the job you've done there.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, i didnt quite expect that, but still, a challenge is a challenge!

not quite sure what to do with the black plastics and the gray bumper.........

black wow wears off patchy i find sometimes, so might use swissol protection, 303 the grey bumpers?


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

use some CG New Trim Gel - it's the dog's danglies!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i might have to invest in some, seen it have a few good reviews

is it long lasting?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome turnaround there fella cant wait to see it finished :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

once again, unbelievable job! Sorry you had to celebrate with that crap American beer, though.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. That is a truely amazing turnaround you have made.

Congrats. You definately deserve a few beers.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

911fanatic said:


> once again, unbelievable job! Sorry you had to celebrate with that crap American beer, though.


:lol: its one the few beers that agree with me 

be intresting to see their reaction when they collect it Saturday or Sunday


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

What a turn around on both exterior and interior, she'll think you've bought a new car.

Need to do something about the greying trim along the skirts though!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

VWAlec said:


> What a turn around on both exterior and interior, she'll think you've bought a new car.
> 
> *Need to do something about the greying trim along the skirts though!*


bit strange that, i dont think i can, think its faded paint, but not sure, hope a BMW owner could shed some light on this for me


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great turn around, you certainly brought that back to life, nice work indeed :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> bit strange that, i dont think i can, think its faded paint, but not sure, hope a BMW owner could shed some light on this for me


I don't think it's paint mate, I cleaned my mother in laws 323i the other week - some of the trim and especially the mirror housings were exactly like the trim in your pics, patchy grey. I didn't think anything would touch them but CG's New Look Trim Gel did the business, now jet black and still looking more than reasonable about a month later. It's great stuff.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i mean the part under the doors, the sill area


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry - thought it was plastic trim.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Much better :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

really good job m8 

you should be prud


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

might experiment with an idea or two, lol, but its in its finishing stages, and its being collected on Sunday


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*all finished*

the moment you have all been waiting for........... ( :lol::lol::lol: )

TA-DA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































or flash off....




































interior with mats in












































































































sorry for the amount of pics, i got a little carried away, but now im finished i have to say im extremely pleased with the end result!

how long it stays that way, well, we shall see..........


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

tip for restoring plastic is to use a blow torch to heat it up, which brings the oils to the surface again ....

BUT .... I can't advise any more as I've not personally done it.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Amazing, truly amazing work there!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turn around:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

great work fella..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheers all, feels worth it now, lol


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I had to go back to page 1 and remind myself how bad the paint was!!!

Excellent turnaround mate and no matter how its looked after from now on it must have been a tremendous satisfaction to do and a joy to receive!!!!:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh it was fella!

immensely satisfying, cant wait to see the look on their faces now, im convinced they should be pleased


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow nice work bet they will be pleased


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

probably see it go on autotrader next week, lol, should have added something to the value at least, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhhhh, tried doing a side by side, just to see the difference, but im tired, so im off to bed, lol


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

did you do the engine bay ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

no i bloody didnt! 

(might have a peek tomorrow tho)


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Again, I'm very impressed, such a turnaround!

Expected quote from returning Girl. " Aw bless, you've washed the car for me "


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> bit strange that, i dont think i can, think its faded paint, but not sure, hope a BMW owner could shed some light on this for me


I want to know this too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, its been picked up, and they seem pleased, my mate said it looked brand new, but i hope he wasnt just saying that!

think that stuff under the doors, the sill area, is like a thick type of paint, almost like a plasticy type paint, anyhow, i used AG bumper care on it in the end, seems ok


----------



## LeoDanger (Apr 28, 2008)

*A top job*



Gary-360 said:


> That car is a bl00dy disgrace, it must be the dirtiest BMW I've ever seen!!
> 
> You've done a great job mate, the paintwork has been transformed. You must have the patience of a saint to even tackle that job, it's going to be a long one.
> 
> Gary


That really is a good job - nice one! I'd question it being the dirtiest though... Pringle_Addict and I just finished one today that was in a right state (was a C plate though). Some of the paint was beyond ever getting back to perfection, but the owner was mighty pleased. Expect a post from pringle_addict shortly...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Good efforts, I'm sure the owner will be very pleased with it.

Get some wax on there!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

they are, and its good that i still see it around, i really did enjoy doing that one tho, i must admit.

cheers for comments chaps


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Barry, beautiful work and a complete turn around. The thing is only detailer's ( or potentials like myself and Weasel) would understand the effort put in. Someone said the lady concerned would say " oh, youve washed my car" 

Good work, if I can get anything like that with the TR7 I will be happy. 

Present owner has decided he didnt want to bring it over in the snow so we are already a week behind, but, who's counting. It's going to take as long as it takes.

Speak soon, Mike & Weas


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

I know this is a fairly old thread , but credit where credits due .

Brilliant job , car did look brand new :thumb:


Can do mine if you want


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice polishing ...looks good now/..//./


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> well, its been picked up, and they seem pleased, my mate said it looked brand new, but i hope he wasnt just saying that!
> 
> think that stuff under the doors, the sill area, is like a thick type of paint, almost like a plasticy type paint, anyhow, i used AG bumper care on it in the end, seems ok


Excellent job:thumb:
The part under the doors is indeed paint, early E36's had it grey painted, later models black. I'd just give it a polish job by hand. I used to have a cosmos black E36 with the lower parts black and I always polished and waxed them like the rest of the car, kept them shiney and almost matched with the rest of the car except for the paint not being metallic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

look's brand new mate well done :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

NL-J said:


> Excellent job:thumb:
> The part under the doors is indeed paint, early E36's had it grey painted, later models black. I'd just give it a polish job by hand. I used to have a cosmos black E36 with the lower parts black and I always polished and waxed them like the rest of the car, kept them shiney and almost matched with the rest of the car except for the paint not being metallic.


cheers, but is it "normal" paint tho, as it seems to be lifting in places, but seems to be thicker than "normal" paint?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Barry, beautiful work and a complete turn around. The thing is only detailer's ( or potentials like myself and Weasel) would understand the effort put in. Someone said the lady concerned would say " oh, youve washed my car"
> 
> Good work, if I can get anything like that with the TR7 I will be happy.
> 
> ...


cheers guys, must say i love red paint when it shines!

wouldnt be suprised if its been back through the car wash by now tho, :wall::wall::wall:

trust me, when you start polishing, you'll love it, and be addicted, the first steps are a little daunting, but once you start, your confidence will grow :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Geez oh... your mates wife is DIRTY... and not in a good way....

Great work, and a nice beer IMO!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Bloody Hell what a turn around, great work mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome work mate, owner is going to be very happy :thumb:


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers, but is it "normal" paint tho, as it seems to be lifting in places, but seems to be thicker than "normal" paint?


Don't think it is normal paint, as you said it seems to be thicker, but what sort of paint it really is, I don't know either


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

NL-J said:


> Don't think it is normal paint, as you said it seems to be thicker, but what sort of paint it really is, I don't know either


Could be Tetra Schutz, like this:

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280239221979&cguid=4c3e08e211f0a0e20496f8e6fe8c9461


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

you've done a excellent job there mate, i bet the owners wont even recognise it..:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I love doing cars like this (This level of muck etc) as it gives a real sense of acheivement when its all done


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks allot for posting up this detail.
I have a hellrot 318is myself, and have those exact same type of swirls.

How did you find the paint?
Ive heard BMW paint is generally very hard.

Im looking at a g220 kit, featuring
1x Cutting pad
1x Polishing pad
1x Finishing pad
1x Megs 80 compound
1x Megs 82 compound
1x Megs 83 compound

Based on your experience with this car, which would you recommend?

Sorry for the off topic, but if really love to get my paint sorted out


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats a super job,gret turnaround,now it looks like a proper red BM,before it looked like somthing trying to impersonate a red BM


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

great job mate,it now looks like a proper red BM,before it was somthing that was trying to impersonate a red BM


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic job on the BMW mate :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ZERO said:


> Thanks allot for posting up this detail.
> I have a hellrot 318is myself, and have those exact same type of swirls.
> 
> How did you find the paint?
> ...


i ended up using the rotary for speed, finishing with the 220, using Menzerna polishes, cutting pad on the rotary, polishing on the 220, on the whole the paint wasnt as hard as i was expecting, although i wouldn't have said it was easy going, :lol:


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Alrite, thanks for info 
I don't think i'm quite ready for a full on rotary, as my only experience so far has been using a Lydls RA, which to be honest, i can get more correction polishing by hand :lol:

Right, after looking at your pictures again i think i'm sold on the idea, going to order the polisher now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think the G220 could probably do it, just take a little longer i reckon.


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

I suppose thats probably for the best, just gives me a slight margin for error as i dont want to run the risk of burning through


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ZERO said:


> I suppose thats probably for the best, just gives me a slight margin for error as i dont want to run the risk of burning through


:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

slight update, this i believe has gone to the great scrapyard in the sky, apparently it needed 1000 quids worth of work doing to it


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Just read this thread from start to finish. It's such a shame that it's gone to the scrapper. After all your efforts


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

excellent turnaround


----------

